# General Topics > Vivarium, Terrarium & Enclosure Discussion >  My new Projects

## Irina

Hello,

sorry, my last login was since a long time ago.
New i have a litte time, to show you my new projects. I got a new house with my boyfriend and so we want to have new big tanks for our frogs.

You know, my english is not the best, so i hope you understand it.

What we want to make new:

*
Dining room:*

Tank for Litoria caerulea (130x40x140cm) on a black drag.
The tank become a waterfall, on the groun comes water (140x40x20).

The beckside comes with Xaxim, Styropor and PU and laminated with torf.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Living room:*

-) Aquaterrarium for Bombina orientalis & Cynops orientalis.
The backside and the lands come with Styropor, PU & Xaxim and cork.

-) Tank for Hyla cinerea and Anolis (120x50x140).
he tank become a waterfall, on the groun comes water (120x40x25).

The beckside comes with Xaxim, Styropor and PU and laminated with torf.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Room for Tanks alone:*

1) is ready (i show you the fotos) for Bufo marinus (120x60x60)
Backside with Styropor/PU and Acrylbinder (i don't know the word in englis) and torf.

I make 20cm with torf so the Bufos can bury? themselfs in the torf.

Plants are not very nice, but for so big amphibiens, it is not possible, to give better plants in the tank.


2) is ready (i show you the fotos) for Polypedates dennysii, Agalychnis callidryas an one of my old Anolis (9 years old).

The backside is with Styropor/PU and Hypertufa.
I give wood, cork and other nice things in the tank.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Working room:*

3 new tanks for my crabs, Hyperolius mitchelli and riggenbachi and one for the fishes.

 Nice greetings from vienna,
Irina

Now i show you fotos from the tanks, when i become them.

----------


## Irina

Now the tank for Bufo marinus

----------


## Irina

Now the same:

----------


## Irina

So, now i show you the fotos from the tank with the Polypedates.

----------


## Irina

and the last one

----------


## Skulldroog

Whoa! Now those are some tanks. That blows my set ups out of the water for sure!

Looks like it took alot of work, not even going to think about how much it was in total. Very impressive none-the-less.  :Big Applause:

----------


## CrazyAirborne

very nice! ! awesome setups!!!! very professional looking!

----------


## Kurt

Very nice. Just to be clear you are not mixing amphibian species in the same enclosure, are you? Mixing _Bombina orientalis_ and _Cynops orientalis_ together is a real bad idea, as they are both quite toxic and will poison each other.

----------


## Irina

Hello,

thanks for the nice words.

@ Kurt:

I know! Normaly i say always, don't give two species in one tank.

But my B. orientalis & Cynops orientalis are since the last 5 years in the same tanks (i have more) an since this time, i had no problems with them.
All two species had babies all the years - it's realy no problem. 

Nice greetings, 
Irina

----------


## nana

Very nice set-ups hunny  :Smile:

----------


## Tropicok

Beautiful, very impressive.

----------


## Kurt

It there a filter on the _orientalis_ tank? Does this filter have activated carbon in it?

----------


## Irina

Hello Kurt,

yes, i have in all my tanks, where is more water, a filter. In the small  one, a small filter in the tank and in the big one a filter outside.

I have nowhere activated carbon in my filters. I don't like it - in the filter  from my aquariums, i put it not in the filter.
Why?`Do you think, the toxid from the amphibians and the activated  carbon make problems?

And the toxid from the two amphibians make realy no problems.

Nice greetings,
Irina

----------


## Kurt

I would think using activated carbon would reason some of the toxins from the water. Maybe the bacteria beds in your filter are capable of doing this.

----------


## Irina

Hello,

here my new tank.
For my Litoria caerulea - 130x50x140cm an 20cm filled with water.

I make the background with Xaxim, Polyuretan and torf.
In the background is a big waterfall.

The plants:

_-  Rhaphidophora decursiva
- Philodendron panduriforme
- Philodendron scansens
- Ficus pumila_
- ob nun eine _Microgramme nitida_ or _Polypodium  vacciniifolium_
Microgramma  nitida
_Microsorum  diversifolium
Peperoma "pepperspot"
Ceropegia woodii
Didularium fireball
Cyperus haspan (Wasser)
Vrisea
Asplenium antiuaa
Platycerium bifurcatum_

I
In the water:
_Cyperus,  Hydrocotyle leucocephala, Lysimachia  nummularia aurea
_
Next time, i would take some moos in the tank (on background an in the water).

I hope, you understand my english!
Nice greetings from vienna,
Irina

----------


## CrazyAirborne

looks awesome!

----------


## Kurt

Incredible!!!

----------


## Kiwi Photography

*HOLY ****.*
I haven't seen that much of different set-ups but I have seen some and doing this on your own (as in not buying it) is something I would have thought practically impossible. 
VERY VERY impressive, I'm jealous :P

----------


## Ebony

Wow!!!  :Frog Smile:  .  Very impressive.

----------


## Monty

This is already a very old post, but Irina, I just wanted to compliment you on making such beautiful homes for all your animals  :Smile:

----------


## Griffin

really great work :Big Applause: ,just love the vertical viv,my favorite.also are those custom made enclosures?

----------


## robertsonx2

thats just insane. my wife would kill me for even thinking of the idea

----------


## BG

Irena your work is outa this world. We would love to see some updates of your masterpieces. Unbelievable stuff. I guess thats european craftsmanship,lol.congrats on your viv's.

----------


## Terralitoria

Irina Your house looks a bit like my dream house ae!! I'm so jealous! One thing i wold love to put in my house is a green house with a pond and waterfall for my frogs. Ideally poison dart arrows! but sadly in newzealand and can't get them here haha anyways great job!! so dam jealous!!

----------


## velvety14u

top open or front open on the enclosures?

----------

